# When in Rome do as Romans do



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just had a fun time in Crested Butte where e-bikes DO NOT have access to any of their famous MTB trails! Being my first time there, I rode the legal ATV trails- along with with the Jeeps and KTM guys who were in town.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Glad you had fun but that's a bummer you missed out on some of the classic trails there, seems silly they are banning pedal assist MB's and lumping them in with moto's and ATV's! Been there a few times in the past but doubt I will visit again till that changes, I plan on doing a couple high country rides this summer w/my Rise on sections of the CO trail but honestly have no idea if they are legal or not.


----------



## Slowanimalswin (Apr 25, 2021)

Good on you for respecting the rules and having fun anyways! Thanks for setting a good example.


----------

